# Can lighting affect Cichlid color?



## destinylg

I've kept the lights off in my 50 gal aquarium alot lately. Mainly because I've had a very busy week, and haven't been spending much time at home. But, this morning when I turned on the light to feed my fish I noticed that one of my Cichlid's was quite pale. I've noticed that sometimes he has more distinct stripes, than at other times. Is this because of my lighting??

I can post photos if needed.


----------



## phil_pl

a photo would help to be sure but it just sounds like stress


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Color can be based on several factors:

1.) Stress- water chemistry off, or fish being picked on (lighter color)

2.) Mating- certain fish do not show off their "true" color unless it is mating season or unless there is a mate/competition in the tank then they get very colorful

3.) Lights off- Fish will calm down find a spot and rest, when lights first come back on, they are often more pale and take a while to get their color back

4.) Artificial color- some fish, like painted glass fish are injected with color and loose their color over time


----------



## Fishboydanny1

Don't worry unless your water tests come out bad, your cichlid's color will return soon. every morning that i turn the lights on, they have a diferent color, usually paler than normal. after a couple of hours, their color returns...


----------



## roadog07

Dmaaaaax said:


> Color can be based on several factors:
> 
> 1.) Stress- water chemistry off, or fish being picked on (lighter color)
> 
> 2.) Mating- certain fish do not show off their "true" color unless it is mating season or unless there is a mate/competition in the tank then they get very colorful
> 
> 3.) Lights off- Fish will calm down find a spot and rest, when lights first come back on, they are often more pale and take a while to get their color back
> 
> 4.) Artificial color- some fish, like painted glass fish are injected with color and loose their color over time


X2

Basically they would just be telling you that they were unhappy is some way shape or form. Being asleep is another one, I'm sure you don't look the same when you first wake up


----------



## CAMP1947

Hey Dmaaaaax you lost me with the statement about painted glass fish are injected with color what is that all about?


----------



## gacichlids

Hi, im a new member. I've come to find that gravel or sand color or just the fishes surroundings in general can often cause a change in color. I had a pair of kribensis in a tank with white sand. I switched it to black sand and the fish turned almost entirely black. Im not sure if this is the case with your fish or if you've even recently changed the fishes surroundings. Hope my comment helped somebody.

-Will


----------



## Dmaaaaax

CAMP1947 said:


> Hey Dmaaaaax you lost me with the statement about painted glass fish are injected with color what is that all about?


Here is a picture of the fish:









They are injected with the dye at several spots. Other fish are dipped in ink/chemicals. These are all artifical coloring that wear off over time leaving the fish looking "faded". This is a cruel practice used on the fish, and I hope no one here gives in to this by buying any....BTW look at that cool Pleco camaflaged right under them!!


----------



## JIM

CAMP1947 *Please try to stay on topic, i know the urge to just jump in with a totally unrelated question is overwhelming sometimes but, it throws off the flow of the thread Thanks *


----------



## JIM

*I think, at least its my experience, that lighting plays a big role in fish color, as do the other things noted. I find that in my native tanks when i turn on the lights in the morning the fish are all paled out and calm which i think is their natural, resting coloration but when i turn on the lights abruptly they freak out a little and a sudden burst of color comes out, then they seem to mellow out somewhere in between.*


----------



## lebguy

well i'm not too sure about anything about your tank but...i have bumblebee cichlids, a red zebra, a few kennys, a blue cobalt, and even some american cichlids and convicts. i had them in a tank that had gray and white rocks. when they were in that one, the color was a lot less intense. so it might be the color of your sand or rocks, whatever you have in there. or it just might be them sleeping.


----------

